# Check these out



## Philip (14/9/17)

Since moving to Ireland I have come across TPD regulations galore.
So the solution is DIY and these guys at Flavour Boss have an amazing solution. 

mixed these yesterday all I can say is this is gonna be a rough 4 week wait till they ready.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (14/9/17)

@Philip 
A bit more detail please. What flavor? Website? Are they ready mixed concentrates?


----------



## Huffapuff (14/9/17)

Weren't these the guys openly selling other mixer's recipes?


----------



## Philip (14/9/17)

zadiac said:


> @Philip
> A bit more detail please. What flavor? Website? Are they ready mixed concentrates?


I got Biscuit Eater described as:
*Flavour Profile:* Rich biscuits blended with luscious, vanilla custard & a sweet cream topping.

*Flavour Notes:* Biscuit, Custard, Vanilla, Cream

the second one I got was K.M.A Boss Shot by Kal Morris described as:
*Flavour Profile:* A well-blended Banana & Strawberry milkshake.

*Flavour Notes:* Banana, Strawberry, Vanilla

Boss Shots are premixed concentrates to make up 500ml of amazing juice very cheaply.


----------

